# Festool Seeking Regional Sales Managers for Paint



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Festool USA, a German manufacturer of high quality, innovative power tools for professional trades people, is seeking a promising sales person to fill the Regional Sales Manager (RSM) Paint position in three key areas: New York, San Francisco, and Oregon/Washington. Candidates should have strong B2B outside sales experience as well as experience calling on end users; college degree or equivalent preferred. Experience in the paint industry and/or sundries sales a plus but not a requirement. Must have the ability to lift 75 lbs.

We offer a competitive compensation package with benefits and growth potential.

Initiatives include sales of products by maintaining and expanding customer base, achieves regional sales goals through definitive sales plan, implements trade promotions and recommends product lines through surveying customer needs and promoting line through selling of core power tool systems.

Candidate skills to include meeting sales goals, motivation for sales, territory management, presentation skills, performance management, build relationships, time management, emphasize excellence, negotiation, and be results driven.

Festool is an equal opportunity employer.

Requirements: B2B Outside Sales Experience, College Degree or Equivalent, Travel Required, Paint Industry Experience Required.

For more information, including how to apply, please visit our website at http://www.festoolpaint.com/contact/jobs/.

===================================================

I want to thank the forum moderators for the nod to post.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

A dream to be so close to so many Festool tools but a bummer to be excluded from the promotions.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Has Scott put his app in yet?

...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Has Scott put his app in yet?
> 
> ...


I am willing to relocate back to Oregon.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> A dream to be so close to so many Festool tools but a bummer to be excluded from the promotions.


I'm _SO_ going to love my new job. It's a lock for sure.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I'm _SO_ going to love my new job. It's a lock for sure.


Darcy has been after that job for years. Congrats.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Darcy has been after that job for years. Congrats.


I know a leader in the industry that put in a good word for me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I know a leader in the industry that put in a good word for me.


You have always been a lucky guy. Don't forget the little ppl.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Everyone, we are still seeking candidates for our expanding paint sales team, specifically for the New York and Long Island area.

http://www.festoolusa.com/contact/jobs/


----------

